# Wood-Mizer LX55 initial impressions



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Sweet looking rig, wish I had one like that when I milled a couple of Birch a few years ago!


----------



## artsyfartsy (Mar 25, 2015)

You're gonna have fun with that. Congratulations.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Awesome. I'm in the middle of putting together my LX25. I've had it for a couple weeks now but mine and my wife's work schedules have been off or it's been raining so it's eating me up not getting to use it. Cent wait to put it to work. How are you intending to dry your lumber?


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Very cool!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Despite not having a telescoping blade guide arm, the tension on a sharp blade keeps it going into the log right where it's supposed to without any noticeable blade drift.

My favorite thing to cut so far is crotch logs, it's spectacular what can be found inside and they're much easier to handle than an 800-1000lb log despite posing a challenge to securely clamp down.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations Yeti! Gorgeous slabs!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

It's certainly fun and alot of work without any equipment to load logs on the bed. I'm constantly on the lookout for free logs now and just picked up a pretty heavy maple that I started milling today. It's big and putting the mill to the test but it's performing well, I'm glad I upgraded to the 14hp engine.

I also sufficiently dulled the first 10° blade and installed one of the 9° blades I bought 15 of and I can tell a difference between the two except going from a dull blade to a sharp one makes quite a difference.

I got a chance to speak with Woodmizer on the phone and we're slowly working through some of the issues. Previous attempts to communicate via email were unfortunately unsuccessful but getting to actually speak to someone has been far more helpful.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I forgot to mention problem #7, the log clamps are an acme thread screw and leaving the factory an inexcusable burr was left on both ends of the screw forming a razor blade inches from where your hands are when clamping logs. I spoke yesterday to a CSR and mentioned this (I've already corrected the oversight) who said he would let production know about it. He also told me to just drill a small vent hole at the top of the water bottle to keep it flowing correctly. These issues while small should have gone away right around the industrial revolution.

Problem #8 showed up in the form of carriage bolts holding the two primary masts into the mast carriage rollers. The square portion of all four carriage bolts is too long and they can't penetrate into the round mast holes after going through the inside of the mast carriage rollers. This leaves the head about 0.060" too high and they lightly hit the bolt heads of the bed connector plates when passing by. The same CSR indicated the inner holes of the primary mast tubes where square and all four carriage bolts needed to be loosened and realigned so the square part of the carriage bolts would penetrate through that square hole allowing them to fully seat.

This information was unfortunately wrong, the holes are not square, they are round and I found this out only after disassembling the mill far more than I should have had to. Needless to say, I'm less than please having to speak with someone new everytime I call and being given incorrect information. I've called Wood-mizer and left a message asking them to call back Monday when they have a solution. They're fast headed towards a three star review, my greatest hope is that I don't end up having to return the mill.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Looks like a nice piece of kit I researched the LX25 here in Australia, but it doesn't seem to be available.

I assisted milling with my friend in Kyogle, 2011 we did Camphor and Slash Pine, the pine definitely required and used water.

The mill is a Lucas Mill and from memory the water feed line had a regulating flow tap fitted, so you could adjust the flow to suit.
It may be a mod you could retro fit.

Very nice crotch logs that's what its all about!


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've thought about a hose pinch flow limiter so I don't have to fuss with that when turning on the water, I can just turn it a quarter turn every time which would be faster.

The hole I drilled (0.050") is sufficient for venting, I still just can't believe in this day and age that end user customers are having to modify brand new equipment to allow it to work correctly!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Sadly most machinery and plant is from the PRC or Taiwan…(psst which is China anyway) 
Lets say 95%.

I did a bog on different bands a while ago, the conclusion was they all came from one supplier and the company selling to you and i just paint them with their colours and add their stickers.

Just about every machine I have, has my custom mod upgrade, and I am sure I am not Robinson Crusoe there.

It possibly does work correctly but not the way I want, so it gets modified upon discovering "little" things that could be done better? or diferently?
and not forgetting added cost!

I am not sure of the cost benefit Analysis of replacing Nut and bolts with nutcerts but long term its worth it to me.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

This was designed and built in the USA, that was one of my sticking points. I really liked the Woodland Mills HM130 but despite being a Canadian company, the mill was constructed in the far east. I'm not certain where Wood-mizer gets their steel but it stands to reason it could be domestic.

I started shopping for a mill over 5 years ago and went to the Paul Bunyan show in southern OH in '17 to do more in person research and watch the sawmill shootout.

Previously Wood-mizer's LT10 looked appealing but too small for what I wanted to do, the LT15 was a bit bigger, which is always good, but too expensive to not pay for part of itself and generating income was a long term goal.

Despite taking longer to assemble and disassemble, I prefer floating fasteners to fixed as any gauling or cross threading can be quickly fixed by a new nut and screw.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

I understand about buying in country we even has issues with Chinese cloning with the Lucas Mill

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-09-16/lucas-mill-family-fight-to-stop-chinese-copies-of-sawmill/7848394


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Still slicing off slabs and planks from crotch and logs. The mill is still working well with predictable blade life, an engine that starts on the first pull and I've finally gotten the hang of quickly and securely loading and clamping logs to cut just where I want to. One of the upper members has begun to rust under the powder coating despite being taped when not in use. Although this doesn't yet affect the function of the mill, it shouldn't be happening and I'm eager to see what Wood-Mizer will say about it.
The damage.









The wood.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Ok, now you are just bragging! 8^)

I'd love to have a saw like that, finding the "gems" like you are make it all worth while. Unfortunately I'd have to drive a few 100 miles to find a tree.


----------

